# Things from the 70's



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

So far we have macrame, Holly Hobbie, Etch A Sketch, and Easy Bake Ovens...

I loved to roller skate wearing my satin jacket, big pom poms on my skates and seriously feathered hair!

I loved my lemon twist thing that I looped over my ankle, spun around and jumped over. Cool toy!

I actually bought my daughter one of those ovens...she played with it twice!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

You're just hatin on my macrame lamp and Gnome.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fowler said:


> You're just hatin on my macrame lamp and Gnome.


Hahahaha!!!! Not at all hating the lamp, just the freakish gnome!:runforhills:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I use to like how the girls wore knitted ponchos and wore bows in their hair.

oh man, the athletic socks with two to three colored stripes were super popular. 

iron on stores. iron-on pictures with glitter and stuff in them. Some cool iron ons. patches were cool. Band patches, patches with stupid sayings. Bottons. Big bottons. Bottons on the front of your baseball hat. half cut shirts.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I liked the clackers, when they were real and could be used as a weapon.

I went to Toys R Us a couple of years ago looking for a toy from my youth that I thought my dd would enjoy-Spirogragh. The kid looked at me like I had 2 heads when I asked about it.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmmm... things from the 70s...

My high school diploma. 

Decoupage.

Homemade candles.

Mateus wine <shudder>.

Perms. And/or shag haircuts.

Massive bell bottoms. They went from bottom flare to full flare all the way up the thigh -- almost like full-length culottes. Oh, and vests.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

knackers that clack-clacked. Batons and baton tricks for the girls. Matchbox for the boys. vests. plaid pants. Star wars and starwars toys


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahh, the 70's. First thing that came to my mind - Saturday Night Fever and the Bee Gees.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

The Kid and I had a conversation this morning about why the 70s sucked.

Disco, polyester, Kenny Rogers and the Hippies became capitalists.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Slinky!!!!! 

Shag carpet. Brown! lots of brown in the houses! Silver wallpaper. Carpet in the bathroom (yuck, pee sponge anyone?). Carpet in the kitchen (yuck, germ fest anyone?).

Collecting travel spoons and putting them on a display racks.

Bowling leagues. Bowling teams. Bowling shirts.

Happy days.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

City Bound said:


> Slinky!!!!!
> 
> Shag carpet. Brown! lots of brown in the houses! Silver wallpaper. Carpet in the bathroom (yuck, pee sponge anyone?). Carpet in the kitchen (yuck, germ fest anyone?).
> 
> ...


Wait a minute. Were you even born yet?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Mirrors on the wall. Mirrors on two walls in the same room. Mirrors covering one complete wall. Mirrors covering all the walls. Mirrored ceilings. Water beds. Black silk. 

Plants. Plants that talked. Talking to your plants. Trying to listen to your plants. Playing your plants music. Buying albums writen and recorded solely for plant, your plants!
[YOUTUBE]d4nbfPZa9Ws&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

GarlicGirl said:


> Wait a minute. Were you even born yet?


I was born. Everything in my parent's house was brown. Brown rug, brown carpet, brown wood furniture, and even the house was painted brown.

And an all pink bathroom.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I hated the polyester shirts because you had to pack a spare in the glovebox or console in case the one you were wearing caught a stray cigarette coal because a flicked cigarette would leave a hole like you been shot .


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Bell bottom Levi's and converse tennis shoes in all the different colors.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Mushrooms and owls.

Don't forget avacado green and orange.

I have the coolest 70s treasure. Those big resin grapes in deep aqua. I don't I've even seen them in an actual grape color.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i still wear the same kind of clothes now as then...only bigger..........bib-overalls and colored t-shirts.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Paneling - ick!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Everything was green or Harvest gold in the kitchens. Plaid pants. Real big collars on shirts and with vest.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

What about those giant wood forks and spoons that people use to hang on their walls, recall them?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Farrah Fawcett

the soul train


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

ME!!! I was born in the 70's!!

I remember some of the hub-bub over 1976. Thought the quarters were really cool!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

These people from the net have the fork and spoon.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

What were those little german boy and girl statues all the women use to collect? hemmel, or something like that?


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> So far we have macrame, Holly Hobbie, Etch A Sketch, and Easy Bake Ovens...


Hey! Easy Bake Ovens were before the 70's! My sister had one in '62.....:sing:

Now, things from the 70's.... Rainbow Brite, Carebears, Strawberry Shortcake, Teddy Ruxpin, and my oldest DD!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

City Bound said:


> These people from the net have the fork and spoon.


thats what they used to feed me with till i turned 4 years old...lol...then i got a shovel otta the barn and done it myself.........they was about to starve me feeding with that baby spoon....:grin:


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

8 track players (with the matchbook underneath it so it would play)

tie-dyed jeans (we did them by laying them in the bathtub and pouring bleach on them..which weakened the material and wouldn't take long before they would have holes in them)

anything with fringe

how many remember pop cans that you pulled the tab?

how about chewing gum belts?

bringing back memories!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Pintos, Vegas, and mavericks. Hot rods from the sixties, jacked up and wide tires. Cutoffs and going barefoot all summer. A lot of good music, but way more bad. Oh yeah, everything was "cool" or "bad". Platform shoes!!! What?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Hummels, CB! My sis was nutz about those! I remember the trio of "in" colors was Avacado Green, Harvest Orange and Almond. S'posed to be "earthy", I guess.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Remember when they came out with the thin aluminum cans?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

lightbrite is from the 70's and so was the evil knievil fad, but rainbow bright, care bears, and teddy ruxpin are from the 80's

I got this one christmas and forget about it, it was one of the best gifts I ever had. This thigs ripped across the floor if you cranked really fast.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

how about the AMC Pacer with all the windows? I loved those cars! I had a bright canary yellow one. Also had a vega once too...i think the worse car I ever had!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

elkhound said:


> thats what they used to feed me with till i turned 4 years old...lol...then i got a shovel otta the barn and done it myself.........they was about to starve me feeding with that baby spoon....:grin:


haha, you just cracked me up. hahaha


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

gaucli said:


> how about the AMC Pacer with all the windows? I loved those cars! I had a bright canary yellow one. Also had a vega once too...i think the worse car I ever had!


Yes, and remember the VW Thing?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

nehimama said:


> Paneling - ick!


I still have a very soft spot in my heart for paneling. I still love linoleum floor. 
 miss that stuff.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i loved the pop machine down the road that had a single thin glass door and it held glass bottles of soda for a quarter.....i had a path threw the field and woods beat down.....lol


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

nehimama said:


> Hummels, CB! My sis was nutz about those! I remember the trio of "in" colors was Avacado Green, Harvest Orange and Almond. S'posed to be "earthy", I guess.


Yeah, these folks.










The women were nuts about them. They loved them more then their own children.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

in the 70's as a kid i was raising pheasants and quail.....lord i am a dork.....naw just born a homesteader.

some of the things yall talk about i never seen or heard before


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

elkhound said:


> in the 70's as a kid i was raising pheasants and quail.....lord i am a dork.....naw just born a homesteader.
> 
> some of the things yall talk about i never seen or heard before


Lol! I got a Dutch oven and a cast iron pot with legs for Christmas one year. I got a job when I was 12 and saved every penny for two years to buy a Kentucky long rifle. In the mean time, I got my hands on some cow horns from a slaughter house, cooked and de cored them and made some powder horns. I got deep into that stuff lol! I was an odd ball too.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

what is your sign baby? Cancer? Well it is your month moon-momma. dig it.

[YOUTUBE]U7ORV6PiCWc[/YOUTUBE]

I do not recall the zodiac craze, but I hear it was big.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

gaucli said:


> how about the AMC Pacer with all the windows? I loved those cars! I had a bright canary yellow one. Also had a vega once too...i think the worse car I ever had!


One of the guys who wrecked his truck had to drive his uncles Vega wagon and couldn't afford gas and asked a friend who lived on a farm with gas and diesel tanks if he could bum a fill up.

The kid from the farm told him sure and to use a particular pump outside their mechanics building but instead the guy in the Vega ended up filling up from the pump for his fathers Turbo Blue race fuel instead. He told us the Vega scooted like a scalded dog for a few miles before he scattered the aluminum engine.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiking boots and Levi 501s with flanel shirts.

I had a 72 Vega. 4 Cyl, Holley 4 BBL carb, header. It would beat a lot of stock 350 Chevys in 1/8 mile. It would bark the tires going into 3rd gear.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

The last men on the moon


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I was glad to see Vietnam end. I sure didn't want to make that trip. Watergate, and tricky Dick!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Good lord, the CIA doing all kind of sleazy stuff.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

There must have been too much columbian gold and blonde hash for me to even remember the 70's


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Streaking.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

"I'm buck necked!"


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Pet rocks, lava lamps, black lights and toe socks. A&W and movie drive-ins.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Acapulco Gold and Columbian Redbud. I can remember because I didn't inhale.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

vicker said:


> Good lord, the CIA doing all kind of sleazy stuff.


Getting CAUGHT and letting the public find out about doing all kinds of sleazy stuff.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

My mom had a yellow pacer too. What about the Honda ATV 3 wheeler.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

The Eagles, Bob Seger, Ted Nugent and Kansas.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Sleazy isn't even the right word. Involved in the murders of families and real low down stuff.
ugh.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

More bombs dropped on Cambodia during Vietnam than on Europe and Japan combined during WWII.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Jaws. Don't go in the water.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Those Hummels - I was stationed in Germany, and Sis kept buggin' me to get her some o' those!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Mostly just remember my brother trying to teach my grandmother, mother and aunt how to "do the hustle" for an upcoming family wedding. And the bi-centennial. That was really big here. Seems Washington spent most of the Revolutionary War marching back and forth across New Jersey and sleeping here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

I have 4 children as a reminder of the 70's. 1971, 1972, 1975, and 1976. I'm guessing that 1972 must have been about the time birth control pills or something became acceptable. And that 1974 was when the side-effects became unbearable.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

lonelytree said:


> Hiking boots and Levi 501s with flanel shirts.
> 
> I had a 72 Vega. 4 Cyl, Holley 4 BBL carb, header. It would beat a lot of stock 350 Chevys in 1/8 mile. It would bark the tires going into 3rd gear.


501 button flys, hiking boots and a sweet 69 Boss 302, Holley 4 BBL Carb, Hooker Headers, Muncie 3 speed, Hurst shifter. Yeah baby!!!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Wide belts, really high heels, mini skirts, knee high boots, puffy sleeves, headbands, HOT PINK, long hair that was braided wet and then unbraided when dry for a seriously volumized, hippyish look, 45's, big flower decals, albums, BIG sterio speakers, love beads and peace signs, lava lamps, big fat clunky school notebooks, dial phones, afros, white lipstick, and a lot more pride in things. Pride in our school, pride in our community, and pride in our country.
I remember being on a bus and hearing the announcement that the Viet Nam war was over. And I remember making up goody bags to send to the guys before that announcement.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I remember my sisters with clogs, blue eyeshadow, writing "kiss my grits" on their notebooks....other than another vague memory of one of my older sisters' boyfriends coming over with a guitar and having some sort of folk music circle out back...that's about all that I think were actually from the 70's while in the 70's.

Oh and...

We had a house when I was 3 that had one of those walls o' mirrors in the living room....one of my sister's thought it would be fun to see what her horse did when it saw itself in that mirror. And then had to explain to Mom and Dad why the mirror, ceiling fan, coffee table and sliding glass door were all broken. 

Oh and one last thing I remember in the 70's....my first dog...a mixed up mutt runt puppy from the boy next door. I had her until I was 16. I was 4 and named her My Sweet Sunday Sunshine.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Marshloft said:


> There must have been too much columbian gold and blonde hash for me to even remember the 70's


Ummm... short term memory loss...I think.

Oh yeah, and Frank Zappa, The Climax Blues Band, Chase, mechanical bulls in country bars, and my brother, going to and coming home alive from, 'Nam.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

lava lamps, CCR, three dog night, Then came Bronson, bean bag chairs, Boone's Farm wine, keggers,hippie chicks in granny dresses and gypsy skirts, gals wearing overalls


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

Waiting to hear your lottery draft number. That was a stressful day. Mine was 32.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

leslie, I recall the remnents of the bicentenial. People painted the fire hydrants and the telephone poles like american flags. One guy painted a revo soldier on the light pole in front of his house. There was the bicentenial home decor craze. My mother had revolution curtains hanging in the boys bedroom. Brass eagles were everywhere. My dad still has his brass eagle hanging up in his man cave. 

Mopeds were a craze here after the gas crisis.

Crap on the dashboards. I recall all the teenagers had crap all over their dash boards, like little toy figures, a row of cool matchbox cars. The older folks use to put religious things on the dashboard, like a peel and stick cross or peel and stick saints. Some of the more serious people just had a peel and stick wobble compass like they have on boats.

Crap hanging from the rear view mirror. Dice. Fuzzy dice. Feathers. Some woman's lacey underware. Air fresheners that doubled as a picture of a nude woman. The italians all had these red horns with a crown on the top of it hanging from the mirror for good luck.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Were these guys the 70's or the early 80's?
They were cute then, but now I think they are creepy.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

elkhound said:


> i loved the pop machine down the road that had a single thin glass door and it held glass bottles of soda for a quarter.....i had a path threw the field and woods beat down.....lol


They had real pop in them too, not this corn syrup junk. Would love to have a real root beer.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

check out the amish areas they still make real root beer. Well, not real, real root beer that is brewed from branches and herbs but at least it is root beer exctract fermented wih yeast.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

City Bound said:


>


So that's where my troll doll went. Give it back CB.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

hahah, NO! I have adopted him terri. he is my son now.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

-Conversion vans with beds in them and an air brushed scene on their side panels.

-Having one phone in the kitchen with a cord that would reach 20' to the front porch.

-Attractive girls were called "foxes".

-Having my sister go through ALL the coins in the supermarket registers every night [she was head cashier} and giving me the silver ones.

-Tube tops and girls going braless.

-Elvis Presley dying and many adult women in my neighborhood crying.

-Returning 8 empty coke bottles to the grocery store for 40 cents {big money to me}.

-Leaving the house after breakfast and not coming home until night time.




Makes me think of Bucky Covington's "A different world"


We were born to mothers who smoked and drank
Our cribs were covered in lead based paint
No child proof lids, no seat belts in cars
Rode bikes with no helmets and still here we are, still here we are

We got daddy's belt when we misbehaved

Had three TV channels you got up to change

No video games and no satellite

All we had were friends and they were outside, playin' outside


It was a different life

When we were boys and girls

Not just a different time

It was a different world


School always started the same every day

The pledge of allegiance then someone would pray

Not every kid made the team when they tried

We got disappointed and that was all right, we turned out all right


It was a different life

When we were boys and girls

Not just a different time

It was a different world


No bottled water, we drank from a garden hose

And every Sunday, all the stores were closed


It was a different life

When we were boys and girls

Not just a different time

It was a different world


It was a different life

When we were boys and girls

Not just a different time

It was a different world

It was a different world



.

.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

This evening we stopped for something to eat at the Sonic and she reminded me as we drank our slushes how back in the 70s when the Sonic was our hang out how they always put a bright colored plastic critter in the drink that folks collected. 

After she mentioned those plastic slush cup plastic critters I remembered how us guys had to put up with the girls sticking them on our sun visor edges, hooking them together as rear view mirror dangles and such. The things we would put up with just to keep them happy.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds absolutely brutal, Shrek.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am sure their physical and personal charm made up for the clutter they put on on the mirror.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Earlier than the 70's era but this topic made me think of it.

*When I Was Young*

[YOUTUBE]72eUZqxROXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I had a Baby Alive. She had batteries and her mouth moved when I pushed her chin.

Also, The Monkees were in the 60s & the 70s: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEYNuU6Xtms]The Monkees Theme Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

All this talk of the 70's is making me wanna watch a bunch of Burt Reynolds movies.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I vote for cannon ball run when he paired up with don delo...however you spell his name. They were funny.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Farrah Faucet hair. I loved my feathered hair.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Avis_OWEZlI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Farrah faucet was a babe but so were the women from three's company


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Farrah Fawcett now I'm thinking I should watch Logan's Run


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

was she in logans run the movie? I did not see her in that. Good movie.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah she worked at the plastic surgery place.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

oh. She had a minor role. I thought maybe she was the leading actress and I just didn't notice her. 

She had no luck crossing over into movies in her career. John Travolta did.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I had a crush on KC....LOL

[youtube]l3fZuW-aJsg[/youtube]

Check out the white guy dancing with the big fro...he's getting giggy with it...that's CB.....LOL!!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

That is me, before I started losing my hair.


----------

